# My betta with new tank syndrome :(



## cathnbruce (Apr 19, 2012)

So I transferred my betta (Bruce) to a larger tank (Not sure what it is it gallons, we use litre's here in Australia... I'm guessing it's maybe 4?) i dont know. But any way. I transferred all of his water, stones (without washing them) and then added 50% tap water (conditioned with dechlorination solution which I have been using in his water since I got him a year ago) the first day, then 50% the next day tap water over 2 days because that is the advice I was given from the aquarium. He has a heater, the thermometer is sitting on 24 degrees celcius, and there is also a filter in the tank. 

This has been set up for about a week. He was loving the tank, all the new things. Until, day 3 I noticed he started becoming lethargic. Day 4, wasn't eating... I went to work and came home. I tried to see if he was hungry again, he tried to eat but regurgitated his food. 

Day 5 he was even worse, in the morning when I woke up he was laying flat underneath one of his hiding places. I took a water sample into the aquarium. The PH levels were fine. The ammonia and nitrate levels were not. They informed me to do 15% water changes every 3 days. Is this correct? They also told me not to feed him for 3-4 days.
Is there anything else I can do?
He seems to be picking up a bit. 
He is swimming around a little bit more.
His coloring has faded a lot, his fins seem torn.

I feel so stupid, and mean. I had no idea about cycling a tank until now. I know to do more research in the future, but am just unsure weather to believe the people who actually gave me the advice which got me in this position... Some websites advise to do more regular changes so am wondering if anyone has experienced this before with a betta?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

In filtered tanks 1-4gal-water changes of twice weekly generally will maintain water quality....1-50% water only and 1-50% to include the substrate....

With new setup your first water change should start on or about day 3-4-it usually takes about 3-4 days for the ammonia to build up-this can vary based on amount and type of fish food and if uneaten fish food is removed within a reasonable time after feeding.


----------



## bettafishfinnatic (Mar 18, 2012)

has he ever acted like this before? and what did you do with his original water?


----------



## cathnbruce (Apr 19, 2012)

I feed him pellets, he usually loves them and eats them straight away. I was feeding him 3, once per day.
Before that I was feeding him 3, (a few months ago) twice per day and I found that he would eat it all, but I was getting film ontop of his water. The aquarium suggested only feeding him once per day.

I used all of his original water in his new tank. Along with original stones. 

He actually has acted this way before, but not for so long. He also didn't lose his color as much then, and his fins did not deteriorate either. 

I am going to get his water tested again today. He looks a bit better again today. He's just sitting at the bottom of the tank watching me. The other day he wasn't even using his pectoral fins, he was just sitting there breathing really fast. He's even just done a swim around and gone to the top.


----------



## cathnbruce (Apr 19, 2012)

He also wouldn't react to me when I walked up to his tank a few days ago. Now he does. Hopefully this is a good sign?


----------



## cathnbruce (Apr 19, 2012)

Water was tested today. 
The PH levels were up. The other day they were fine. 7.8 today, they gave me some neutralisers to put in.
The ammonia levels have dropped considerably. They were dark green, now they are almost yellow. I am hoping the next water change they will be at 0. 
All nitrate/nitrite were at 0. Something else I noticed was I have a bridge ornament in the tank, and there look to be little bits of white, kind of like a built up residue. Does anyone know what this is?
I was also given some live bloodworm as he is still not eating, they insisted that he would eat it. I tried to give him some and he just looked at it and swam under his bridge. 
I thought he might be hungry as he was looking like he was searching for food through the gravel before. He is swimming around a lot more. 
He hasn't eaten in 4 days now, just wondering how long he can go without food!


----------



## cathnbruce (Apr 19, 2012)

i took this photo of Bruce in his tank today.


----------



## bettafishfinnatic (Mar 18, 2012)

maybe he is freaked out of his new surroundings and the plants


----------



## cathnbruce (Apr 19, 2012)

I noticed when I was introducing everything to his tank that he was checking everything out. He loves the plants. I find him in them in the mornings now. He's 100% better now. He started eating yesterday. He is quite active now and has started building his bubble nest again. He certainly loves swimming amongst the plants but there is enough free space in the tank where nothing can touch him and up the top as well. His color has returned and fins are improving. The woman at the aquarium stated that the fin loss would be from him dragging them along the stones.


----------



## bettafishfinnatic (Mar 18, 2012)

ok then hope u have fun with your happy and healthy betta


----------

